# My STBXW's screwed up priorities



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

OK - gonna vent now.

My youngest daughter just got her period today (when she came home at lunch). Our nanny phoned me and then phoned my wife.

I called my wife and asked if she could drop by later to help our daughter (my daughter knows about this stuff, but was still upset and crying). Furthermore, she has a swim meet this weekend, so will have to learn how to use a tampon. This is not territory where a Dad can help. My wife's answer?: "Well, I'm getting my hair done after work and then other stuff". Translation - it's Tuesday and she is either having a date or going clubbing. ... and my youngest daughter is her favourite.

So I will be relying upon our nanny and my older daughter to guide my youngest daughter through this first experience. 

My ex-wife is a selfish cheater, a useless mother, with totally screwed up priorities. Right now, I despise her, and cannot believe I was married to that selfish, self-centered b*tch for so long.


----------



## southern wife (Jul 22, 2011)

What a terrible position for you to be in! I can't believe her Mom would totally dismiss this important milestone in her daughter's life.  I'd be pissed if I were you, too.


----------



## SomedayDig (Jul 17, 2012)

Wow. F'ng heartless. I hope one day 20 years from now, your daughter reminds her mother how important she made her feel today.

Getting her hair done?!!!! Fck. Now I'm mad and I don't even know her.


----------



## remorseful strayer (Nov 13, 2012)

Cedarman said:


> OK - gonna vent now.
> 
> My youngest daughter just got her period today (when she came home at lunch). Our nanny phoned me and then phoned my wife.
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that your wife is likely highly narcissistic and may have full blown NPD.

I am a cheater. I always would drop everything and anything to attend to my wife and family. They always came first. 

The fact that your wife will not assist your daughter in the important and sometimes frightening life transition is not a good thing.


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

What a horrid mother.

A father can, in fact, be helpful here. Your daughter will never forget that you were there for her, either.

People reap what they sow and your STBX will regret these things when she's old and alone.


----------



## Pit-of-my-stomach (Nov 2, 2010)

*fuxing kunt.*

really sorry brother.


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

Cedarman said:


> OK - gonna vent now.
> 
> My youngest daughter just got her period today (when she came home at lunch). Our nanny phoned me and then phoned my wife.
> 
> ...



You say "STBX" so you are not divorced yet? Make sure that you note her lack of concern for her child for the courts. What a self person! WOW!!


----------



## LetDownNTX (Oct 4, 2012)

The more I think about this the more I want to tell her what POS she is! I cant imagine turning my back on my daugther at a time like this!


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

Well, I guess my STBXW has some vestige of conscience after all. She just emailed me to say that she will drop by after school to speak with our daughter. So win-win. My wife just has to leave work early, do her mother act for a few minutes, then she can still get back to get her hair done and then go out (I have kids this week).

Seriously, the fact that she even had to think about it makes me sick. And our youngest is her FAVOURITE. I can't imagine what she'll do if my oldest daughter ever needs her. 

Her priorities are totally screwed up.


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

What a retched woman.
Offer your daughter your time with this milestone (although I tend to agree with you that she will decline), and her sisters, and the nanny's. She will always remember you for this. Families help during everything.


----------



## AngryandUsed (Jun 23, 2011)

Sorry cedarman.

Heartless mother.

Bad.


----------



## Hicks (Jan 14, 2011)

This woman is not a mother. That title needs to be earned.

She was merely a vessel that birthed your child.

Your daughter needs you. You are blessed for the opportunity to make a differene in this world to give a great life to a motherless child. Let God figure out to do with your ex wife.


----------



## keko (Mar 21, 2012)

Oh she's getting her hair done? Go find her right now and do this, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LAUJzfuFRjk

Her hurting you is fine since you're an adult but you need to smack her with reality regarding her attitude towards the kids.


----------



## warlock07 (Oct 28, 2011)

Cedarman said:


> Well, I guess my STBXW has some vestige of conscience after all. She just emailed me to say that she will drop by after school to speak with our daughter. So win-win. My wife just has to leave work early, do her mother act for a few minutes, then she can still get back to get her hair done and then go out (I have kids this week).
> 
> Seriously, the fact that she even had to think about it makes me sick. And our youngest is her FAVOURITE. I can't imagine what she'll do if my oldest daughter ever needs her.
> 
> Her priorities are totally screwed up.


maybe she read the thread


----------



## BjornFree (Aug 16, 2012)

Some people are just not fit to be parents.


----------



## CleanJerkSnatch (Jul 18, 2012)

Feel free to vent all you want on this thread.

Stop worrying about your XW, what she is doing, what she will do, why she doesn't this that etc. Worry about your daughter and make sure her needs are taken care of. If you have to send her another nanny to help her then do so. 


She doesn't have to use a tampon. There are plenty of women who swim and do not use tampons, and have never used them. No worries there, she doesn't need to worry, she can still swim. She doesn't have to tell anyone she is on her period, etc etc. People who really do not know about these things are the ones that make it a bigger deal than it really is.


----------



## C-man (Oct 23, 2012)

CleanJerkSnatch said:


> She doesn't have to use a tampon. There are plenty of women who swim and do not use tampons, and have never used them. No worries there, she doesn't need to worry, she can still swim. She doesn't have to tell anyone she is on her period, etc etc. People who really do not know about these things are the ones that make it a bigger deal than it really is.


Except it's a swim meet. One hour warm up swim, then 3 - 4 hours on the sidelines between 2 events per day which last anywhere from less than 30 secs to 5 or 6 minutes. Trust me, her older sister is a competitive swimmer too.

Anyway, no problem as my daughter experimented with her competition suit in a bathtub and concluded that Yes, she will use a tampon. 

Anyway, I'm not "worried" about what my STBXW does or doesn't do, I am pissed off. She's trying to have the kids 50% of the time now (after two months of me basically looking after them 12 out of 14 days) and her priorities not focussed on the best interests of the kids. Everything is all about her, all the time.

Yeah, I've learned a lot more than I expected today.


----------



## remorseful strayer (Nov 13, 2012)

Cedarman said:


> Well, I guess my STBXW has some vestige of conscience after all. She just emailed me to say that she will drop by after school to speak with our daughter. So win-win. My wife just has to leave work early, do her mother act for a few minutes, then she can still get back to get her hair done and then go out (I have kids this week).
> 
> Seriously, the fact that she even had to think about it makes me sick. And our youngest is her FAVOURITE. I can't imagine what she'll do if my oldest daughter ever needs her.
> 
> Her priorities are totally screwed up.



Your wife has an obvious FAVORITE CHILD? WTF!

RUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUN!


----------



## Numbersixxx (Oct 10, 2012)

Tell your STXW that having children around can affect her cougar lifestyle.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

